# My wife works for the county/coverage change



## Mr. Ed (Feb 1, 2021)

Prior to the change prescriptions were available through the Mail. With the new prescription plan Mail order is only available through Walmart otherwise pickup at designated pharmacies.

The problem here is the pharmacy does not fill 90 day supply and if it is a controlled substance they give you 30 day supply and no refills. So every 30 day you bother your provider who is happy to prescribe 90 day supply but your pharmacy has you buying more and more 30 day supply. The pharmacy is profiting by my inconvenience.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 1, 2021)

Mr. Ed, it's a NYState law that the pharmacies must follow.  I have no idea why the doctor doesn't know this.  In our state, we are only allowed 30 days for a controlled substance.  Yes, it's annoying, but blame state gov't.  I do.  I'm on one measly controlled substance and I feel like a criminal whenever I have to get more.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 1, 2021)

Yeah, it's a PITA. Once my doctor completely trusted that I use my Rx strictly as directed, she upped the quantity from 30 tabs to 120 so I only had to request a refill every 3 months, but she doesn't do that anymore, so I'm assuming new regulations prohibit it - my medications record clearly says 30 tabs/mo.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 1, 2021)

The whole thing is idiotic.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Feb 1, 2021)

Sure is! People in pain suffering.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Feb 2, 2021)

I didn't know NYS law changed regarding controlled substances. Every thing is about money.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 2, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> I didn't know NYS law changed regarding controlled substances. Every thing is about money.


This is not about money.  It's about restricting the use of controlled substances.  More money would be made with less restrictions.  It's about the need of those who need v. the need of those who want.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 2, 2021)

Same laws apply here in NJ.  No refills on controlled substances.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Feb 2, 2021)

It wasn't about refills, but about 90 days supply


----------



## Mr. Ed (Feb 2, 2021)

From my point of view, paying for new scripts every 30 days is not cost effective as opposed to paying for a single 90 day supply script


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 3, 2021)

My DIL and some online friends are also experiencing this frustrating inconvenience! For some, it's a major inconvenience because of how far they have to go to get to a doctor and/or pharmacy.


----------



## DaveA (Feb 3, 2021)

The term CONTROLLED substance says it all.  If we hadn't become a nation of  druggies this wouldn't happen.  In fact it didn't raise it's head in the past. 

 I've had a  similar plan for years. Always 30 days for the one "controlled substance " that I use.  The 30 day supply usually lasts me for 9 months to a year as it's not a requirement to take it daily, only as needed.  My other medications, as yours, can be prescribed in 90 day batches.

The necessity for this law is not money as much as the knuckleheads that make up our country.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 3, 2021)

Pepper said:


> This is not about money.  It's about restricting the use of controlled substances.  More money would be made with less restrictions.  It's about the need of those who need v. the need of those who want.


exactly ......
 I read a study that out of every 10 people it is between 1-2 that may develop a problem or addiction...... so the 20% are changing the rules for the other 80% ........ that does not sound right to me...
this limiting amount  to 30 days or in some cases for long term pain use they get suggestions like attending other treatment options before the refill is filled.....is not fixing the problem but often punishing all  people based on the few.   

In my area some OTC decongestant are locked up ...........you need to show id and sign for at the pharmacy......... treated like I am a criminal ............because the pills are used by amateur chemists to make illegal drugs.......
we actually had a father detained trying to get a second box of these pills for his children that have well documented allergies......this is overkill and just again punishing all for the acts of a few.


----------



## Jules (Feb 3, 2021)

The doctors are terrified of writing the scripts too often.  They get their hands slapped if that’s the perception.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 3, 2021)

Pepper said:


> This is not about money.  It's about restricting the use of controlled substances.  More money would be made with less restrictions.  It's about the need of those who need v. the need of those who want.



Absolutely true, and it is one of the things that really makes me angry because it forces those who really need some of these medications, such as cancer patients, to jump through hoops to get the medications they need.   I strongly believe there should be some kind of exception made for people suffering legitimate long term pain or the pain of a terminal illness, so they don't have to deal with an extra hassle they don't need in their lives.  I strongly believe that government bureaucrats should be able to get between legitimate patients and their physicians prescribing needed pain relief.

This strong belief arises from my experience in dealing with the problems and hassles involved in getting meds for my niece when she was dying of colon cancer.  A legitimate oncologist, pain specialist or other treating physician should make those decisions for patients.  Added to the quantity restrictions, here the pharmacies required a new, paper prescription for each refill and the whole thing turned into a logistical quagmire, seemingly with no regard for the human being suffering terrible, unremitting pain.


----------



## AnnieA (Feb 4, 2021)

Jeni said:


> exactly ......
> I read a study that out of every 10 people it is between 1-2 that may develop a problem or addiction...... so the 20% are changing the rules for the other 80% ........ that does not sound right to me...
> this limiting amount  to 30 days or in some cases for long term pain use they get suggestions like attending other treatment options before the refill is filled.....is not fixing the problem but often punishing all  people based on the few.
> 
> ...


 
@Jeni  I lean libertarian on most social issues but when Mississippi made pseudophedrine RX instead of OTC, the number of small-scale home meth labs decreased greatly.  Mexican drug cartels now supply the meth, but at least now children aren't exposed to the toxins and explosive dangers of in home meth cooking.


----------

